
Use Esperanto instead of English - sdogruyol
https://github.com/crystal-lang/crystal/issues/2394
======
trymas
Even though it's April fools, but Esperanto is great language in the context
of automation. It has handful of clearly stated rules and no exceptions, thus
language parsing. It is much more easy to parse natural language or automate
text/speech generation, etc.

~~~
hotcool
And Esperanto can act as linguistic neutral grounds for people of all
languages.

~~~
trymas
Exactly. .. and can be neutral ground even for software :D

------
thescribe
I feel like a true international language is a good idea, but Esperanto
strikes me as such a Romance family language that it's hard to think of it as
neutral.

------
nunobrito
Albeit a joke, I could read it OK and would likely learn more about Esperanto
that way.

